# Northwest Outbacker



## Scubadew (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi all, recently purchased a barely used 2007 23krs. We downsized from a 5th wheel after upsizing from pick up campers. We love the roo 'cause now we can take our HD Road King with us and still have enough room to be very comfortable. Our 5th wheel had no toy hauling ability and is really too big for our needs. I like the Outbacker's site very much. I have found may great modification ideas and other practical how-to info from you all who have been there, done that and many have pics to prove it. We saw a roo at a campground on the Oregon Coast last summer and thought that would be perfect for us. We finally found one previously owned and we are now excited Outbackers.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Scubadew said:


> Hi all, recently purchased a barely used 2007 23krs. We downsized from a 5th wheel after upsizing from pick up campers. We love the roo 'cause now we can take our HD Road King with us and still have enough room to be very comfortable. Our 5th wheel had no toy hauling ability and is really too big for our needs. I like the Outbacker's site very much. I have found may great modification ideas and other practical how-to info from you all who have been there, done that and many have pics to prove it. We saw a roo at a campground on the Oregon Coast last summer and thought that would be perfect for us. We finally found one previously owned and we are now excited Outbackers.


Welcome to the club, Scubadew! I'm pretty new here as well and I've found TONS of useful information and ideas. Great group of folks here!


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Welcome Outbacker and Harley Rider!









Perfect Combo!








"Camp On" "Ride On"


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers!

Enjoy your new 'Roo.

Mark


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Scubadew








Welcome to Outbackers!








Hope you enjoy you new TT

Willie


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*to Outbackers*


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Scubadew
















and Congrats
on your new Roo! 

Enjoy and Happy Camping!


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

*WELCOME SCUBADEW*

So glad you found us! I have enjoyed this forum almost everyday since I have been a member, and I hope you find the wonderful people here friendly, and Most Helpful as I have. Just a Super bunch of very experienced OBers. Let us hear from you often!

Happy Trails!

*HEIDI*


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey, you're just down the road! Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. Ejoy the new trailer and the site.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes..welcome aboard!
I just joined recently, and have already learned so much, I can't tell ya what I know!
Bob


----------



## Enumclawbackers (Jan 30, 2007)

WELCOME Neighbor







, we're over in Enumclaw! Hope you enjoy your Outback as much as we do!


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome! Another neighbor here...


----------



## OB--One (Aug 1, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers you will enjoy the site. And congrats on the new OB-Roo. Happy trails,

Tim


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Welcome to the best site in cyberspace!! Not only will you receive useful and valuable information but also meet a great bunch of people along the way. Again, WELCOME TO THE FAMILY!!









Scott & Michelle


----------

